# SWAG Offroad Bandsaw Mount



## akjeff (Sep 27, 2020)

I've had a SWAG Offroad stand that converts a porta-band to a vertical bandsaw for a couple of years now. One of, if not the most handy things I've added to my home shop! The one glaring drawback to it, is when cutting long heavy stock, the little table is just not enough support, and you either have to get creative with supporting the work piece, or fight it. Well, I had just finished building a new work bench, and the light bulb lit above my head. Why not mount the bandsaw table off one end of the bench, and let the bench act as an extension table to support long pieces? 

So, I welded up a frame of 1 x 1-1/2 tube and bolted it to the steel frame of the bench, and put a diagonal support up the far end of the frame for added support. The saw table is bolted to the end of the bench into threaded inserts, and is all very solid. The bench is topped in 14ga sheet metal, so the work pieces slide along easily. These little bandsaws powered by a footswitch, are so damn handy, I don't know what I'd do without it. Sure, I'd love to have a big honking DoAll on the floor, but I just don't have the room. For 90% of my needs, this little sucker does the job!


----------

